# IELTS Enquiry On Results (EOR)



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Took the test on 21 Jan, and my scores were:

Listening: 9
Reading: 8.5
Writing: 7.5
Spoken: 9

Unfortunately, I needed 8 across the board to get enough points. So I've registered to take the test again on 18 Feb. I have also submitted a request to have my writing score re-evaluated. I doubt it will get me anywhere, but figured it was worth a shot. Hopefully I can make it on my 2nd pass at the test.

Have any of you ever heard of a successful re-mark?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

mbc71 said:


> Took the test on 21 Jan, and my scores were:
> 
> Listening: 9
> Reading: 8.5
> ...


Mine remarking was successful for speaking from 6.5 to 7 for exam held in July 2011 in US.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

mandhani said:


> Mine remarking was successful for speaking from 6.5 to 7 for exam held in July 2011 in US.


Thanks, maybe there is hope, then  I just need a 0.5 bump, too.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Amazing, mbc71. We are in the same boat. Even I need a .5 increase in writing. Applied for eor a d also taking exam on feb 18!
My category is 26111111. Yours?


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

sure there is hope for re-marking either the speaking/ writing mainly bcos the nature of the scoring gives room for some little discretion from the marker..but with the listening the marking scheme is cast in stone, except for human errors (which they avoid by having independent markers) there is almost no chance.

you made a good decision by registering for a second attempt bcos the re-marking will take apprx 6weeks and that is too long a time to wait when u can't be sure the results will be favourable..

all the best


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Amazing, mbc71. We are in the same boat. Even I need a .5 increase in writing. Applied for eor a d also taking exam on feb 18!
> My category is 26111111. Yours?


Yep, I'm an ICT Business Analyst as well  Good luck to you on your EOR, and on your re-test!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> Yep, I'm an ICT Business Analyst as well  Good luck to you on your EOR, and on your re-test!


Hi mbc71,
I see that you have applied for Ss under VIC.
Is that a considered decision in view of the fact that 2611111 is likely to be outside sol in July 2012?
Do you think VIC is good for business analysts?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi mbc71,
> I see that you have applied for Ss under VIC.
> Is that a considered decision in view of the fact that 2611111 is likely to be outside sol in July 2012?
> Do you think VIC is good for business analysts?


I need SS in order to earn enough points for immigration, so 175 isn't an option for me. I wanted QLD SS, but 261111 was removed from their list on 25 Jan. So am trying for Victoria now, and if that doesn't work, will try WA next.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi i have read alot about EoR but no where and no one has specified how will we be knowing the results.

Can we check the EoR results online ? or Do we need to call up the Test centre regarding the results after the end time ? or will we be getting the TRF directly to the mailing address which we registered for the examination ?

can anyone please clarify my doubt


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

redrose648 said:


> Hi i have read alot about EoR but no where and no one has specified how will we be knowing the results.
> 
> Can we check the EoR results online ? or Do we need to call up the Test centre regarding the results after the end time ? or will we be getting the TRF directly to the mailing address which we registered for the examination ?
> 
> can anyone please clarify my doubt


No online view of EOR.

You need to call up the Test centre regarding the results after the end time.You will be getting the TRF directly to the mailing address which you registered for the examination


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

ssrini said:


> No online view of EOR.
> 
> You need to call up the Test centre regarding the results after the end time.You will be getting the TRF directly to the mailing address which you registered for the examination


thanks a lot for the info ssrini


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation, I got 9, 9, 7.5 and 9 (L,R,W,S) and need 8 across all modules. I personally think it's a waste of time and money unless you're 100% sure. I received an email from the IELTS people and they said it usually takes 7-8 weeks after they receive the materials in London (as this is where they are remarked). If you're re-taking the test anyway, I'm sure you could study a little harder to get that extra 0.5? Just my 2c


----------

